# Delizia Club Beverages



## Alek77 (Jan 20, 2009)

Antone have any info on this Syracuse, Ny company? I have a bottle from here and not too long ago there was a shot glass and seltzer bottle on ebay with "Delizia Club" Markings on it.


----------



## Alek77 (Jan 26, 2009)

According to this website(http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedd2.htm), they were in business from about 1946 to1957, and every year(or two years) they would have a new bottle design. I have the 1947 one.


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sam Danial, Who was also the owner of "Lucky Sam" beverages, operated this company. He died this past august. I am typing things in  here as i learn more.


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got the Delizia Club shot glass I bought from Ebay! I'll take photos soon!


----------



## Alek77 (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is the picture of it from Ebay.


----------

